# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Informatie over eigen risico en no-claim in de nieuwe zorgverzekering

## Leontien

Eigen Risico:

Dit betekent dat u een deel van de medische kosten uit de basisverzekering zelf betaalt. Hoe hoger het eigen risico, hoe lager de premie. Onder het eigen risico vallen alle zorgkosten, behalve de kosten die via de aanvullende (tandarts)verzekering vergoed worden. 

No-claim:

Deze regeling geldt voor bijna alle kosten die worden vergoed vanuit de basisverzekering. Huisartsenzorg, zorg voor kinderen tot 18 jaar, kraamzorg en verloskundige zorg vallen buiten deze regeling. Ook vergoedingen vanuit uw aanvullende (tandarts)verzekering gaan niet ten koste van uw no-claimteruggave.
Als u in een jaar geen of weinig gebruik maakt van zorg, krijgt u een deel van de premie terug. Deze teruggave is maximaal 255 euro per persoon per jaar. Hebt u wel medische kosten gemaakt, maar voor minder dan 255 euro dan krijgt u het verschil terug.

Een regel is dat de no-claim voor eigen risico gaat. Dit houdt in dat het eigen risico pas wordt ingehouden nadat het no-claim is overschreden. Kosten die buiten de no-claim vallen, vallen wel direct onder het eigen risico.


Bron: Het blad van Achmeahealth.

----------


## emma61

Ja,....en?

----------


## otrivinjunk

> Ja,....en?


eigen risico is een wassen neus, voorbeeld: je hebt een eigen risico van  500,00 maar je betaald maar  180,00 per jaar aan premie minder. 1 bezoek aan de specialist en je bent dat al kwijt. dan heb je nog 320 te betalen. mee spelen in de staatsloterij is aantrekkelijker.

----------

